# Nissan Chip Key



## russellwc1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Does anybody know how much a it cost to get another chip key?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

IIRC it's $90 or so after all is said and done...?


----------



## forcegtx (Jul 15, 2007)

Mine ran around 80. 30 for the key 50 to program


----------

